# Moreee? Yes!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

*Mali* 









*Ella*


















*Jasper*









*Tilly*



























*Theo*


















*Charlie*









*Shiro*









*Emmit*


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Adorable 

I love how Mali's brown actually comes out in pictures 

I wish Sadie's did instead her brown always looks grey lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmm mali would make a good mate for shadow


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are all so pretty


----------



## 11bryces (May 24, 2009)

if a cockatiel doesn't have those red spot on the face or the stripes on the tail ... how do you know if its a male or female ? how did you find out about shiro and tilly's sex ?? did you have to go to the vet ???


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The orange cheek patches don't have anything to do with their sex. Theo is a female and she has them, Ella, my Lutino has the orange cheek patches and she's also female.

As for Shiro, we knew he was a male because when we first went into the pet shop he was whistling and everything, so right away it was obvious he was a boy.

Tilly I got from a breeder and she knew from Tilly's parents that she's a female. 

With some, you can sex them if you know what mutation the parents are, it makes it easier. (and that's exactly how I knew Tilly's a female)


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

wow they are gorgeous birds...


----------



## 11bryces (May 24, 2009)

thankks ... ill try to find out more info


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Tielzilla said:


> wow they are gorgeous birds...


Thankies!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lock your doors tonight solace...im coming to steal them!!! they are too cute for words!!! Jasper soooooooooooo reminds me of Angel...that mature male that gets the look when u take photos...like im too mature to be silly and pose...i wanto give them all kissies and scritchies.....but im a tiel tart...i'll take any tiel


----------



## DJ83 (May 17, 2009)

I like every single one. Very pretty birds


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> lock your doors tonight solace...im coming to steal them!!! they are too cute for words!!! Jasper soooooooooooo reminds me of Angel...that mature male that gets the look when u take photos...like im too mature to be silly and pose...i wanto give them all kissies and scritchies.....but im a tiel tart...i'll take any tiel


Hahaha! :lol: 

I have to admit, Jasper looks like he's been on crack or something LMFAO! I'm with you being a tiel tart. :blush:



DJ83 said:


> I like every single one. Very pretty birds


Thanks DJ, much appreciated.


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Solace, you take the most amazing photographs. When I am at work, and I need a tiel fix, I come looking for your posts because each and every one of your tiels look so happy and healthy! They are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw, thanks so much! glad you like them.


----------

